# Zotac Geforce 8800 GT



## techmaverick (Oct 22, 2008)

I would like to know how this graphcis card rates. The Zotac GF 8800GT 512 GDDR3. I am getting this card from Lynx India for 8860 bucks....Is that the correct price?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^

that will be the best price in india mate.. go for it... lynx FTW


----------

